# Extracting!!



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We were low on supers this year (put in a 3rd hive instead of using for honey).

BUT, we harvested honey from about 12-14 frames and came up with 57# of honey!!! Those supers are back on the hives trying to catch a fall honey flow.

PIX can be found:

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/fallhoney2004.html


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

Pretty much all I ever used were deep supers. The only real drawback is handling them full.

Other than that, it really simplified things. Just had to keep one size of foundation and frame wood.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

bare, 
I agree about having only one size being simple. I'm thinking about trading out all my supers for the medium. I'm only 5'4" and still work out at the gym, but lifting one of the full supers from the top of a 4-super hive was bit of a strain for this 44 yo woman! I need to think about my back.

I wonder if there would be ample enough supply to overwinter (NW IL) using two medium supers???


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

I would run with three mediums if they are italians. It they are NWC you can get by with two.

good luck


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

I agree with that. Around here in Northern Idaho, even with a well stocked deep super on the brood chamber, I'd usually end up feeding in the spring. I always kept full frames through the winter for re-supply. Just didn't care for feeding sugar water except for extraordinary cases.

This is pretty hard country on bees though. Long winters, combined with wet springs.


----------

